# knee brace???



## mel (Jun 14, 2012)

does anyone have a right leg hinged brace (or even knee brace) that would fit a 38-40 inch thigh??


or know where i can find one


----------



## moore2me (Jun 14, 2012)

From page 2 of this forum (quote)

Hi Devin,

*And now Hi Mel,* This co has what you need (I think). You can also get a coupon for a discount by searching the coupon code sites.

Me again. I use this company for large size medical equipment. I looked at a couple of their knee products and here are the sizes . . . 

Pro-Lite 3D, size XXL
Fits thigh 22-23 ¼ and calf 17-18 1/8
http://www.metromedicalonline.com/75888xx.html

Manufacturer: FLA Orthopedics 
Product: Elastic Knee Support with Spiral Stays and Condyle Pads 
Product Number: 37-851
Fits size (measure 4 above kneecap) up to 27
http://www.metromedicalonline.com/37851.html

There are other models in the catalog too. Also, a friend of mine had to have one of the knee braces custom made at the ortho lab at a local knee doctor's office. This probably would cost more, but insurance should pay for most of it (if you have insur & a doc will prescribe).


----------



## mel (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks  i checked it out and just a little too small  the dr did mention ordering a custom one if determining if i need it for sure after i have the mri. 

good thing i have met my deductible this year!!


thanks soooooo much for the link. i think prior to that i have looked at about 50 sites


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.docortho.com/sai-orthotex-knee-stabilizer-wrap-hinged-bars.html

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HYU08E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

sizes up to 5X


----------



## mel (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks vardon! 

unfortunately their 5x is still too small


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 16, 2012)

Let me know when you find one. I'm still worried about the oddness of my leg shape, but I know I need one too.


----------



## mel (Jun 16, 2012)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Let me know when you find one. I'm still worried about the oddness of my leg shape, but I know I need one too.



if i ever find one..i will let ya know


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 8, 2012)

I just googled bariatric knee brace and came up with a pretty good site, I think. 

www.braceshop.com

Check them out. Good luck!


----------

